# Which smiley descrides you as a person?



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I voted in this: :ninja:
But those also describe me: :laughing: , specially this one: :crazy: (and this wasn't included in the poll)


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

:sad: because I'm usually sad or depressed.


----------



## SillyMcGoose (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm only responding because I have an affinity for owls..

And owl related puns..

And the graphic novel series Owly..


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

:sad: These are how I usually feel.

:angry::dry: These are how I usually look/act.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

:laughing:

Everything is just funny. It just is, lol.


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

:ninja: & :dry:, but I voted :ninja:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

The smiley that would describe me doesn't exist on here. 

It'd be an innocently cheeky evul smiling devil smiley. Oh well... I've never found THE one... :crying:

:laughing:


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

NONE of them describes me even adequately as a person. I am multi-faceted, and oftentimes confused as well. 
I am an enigma. :crying:

Oh, wait...

:ninja:


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

:ninjan the outside, because no one seems to be able to know what im thinking if i dont them well. i am that verbally, physically quiet, and straightfaced most of the time, that if i were living in feudal japan, i may as well have become a ninja.

But this:happy:mostly, on the inside i think.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Probably the unsure one to be honest.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

:happy: this one represents my mood most of the time - i tend to be a happy/positive person and smiling a lot, especially when i'm around people i know.

roud: and this one too, more when i am enthusiastic/excited about something


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

"What did I do wrong now?"

:tongue: "I'm hyped up on Ne crack again!"

:laughing: "Ahaha, what am I doing?"


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

:bored:roud::frustrating::laughing:
These best describe me. But I chose the first for the sake of the poll.


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

:crazy:

^ Mine wasn't included... but that is me for sure...


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

:ninja: Mostly this one, going incognito is my modus operandi. :wink: Is me when you catch me kidding you...


----------



## Solitarius (Jul 4, 2012)

:tongue: I think these ones describe me the best.

Though I'm not sure which one to choose...


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

:dry:

:laughing: is a close second. Life is funny.


----------



## aGirlBizarre (Jul 12, 2012)

:angry: But I try not to show it to people. How people see me is probably this: :dry:


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Cuz I'm cool like that. 

I think :dry: would be a very close second though. 

And :laughing: when I'm mentally torturing the poor soul who dared cross my path (loljk...kinda)


----------



## Sinistra Manus (Jul 10, 2012)

:bored:


----------

